# Sound Advice



## Sunday (25 Nov 2007)

I read with interest today that the founder of this site feels that people should bypass financial advisers. I'm a financial adviser and I'm happy to declare my interest in this topic.

However I have a genuine question. Is it still the advice of this site/ founder of this site that the best thing for an investor to do is to buy the top ten Irish shares?


----------



## z105 (26 Nov 2007)

> 2. Please make the heading of your question relevantDon't post a general heading such as "help !" or "Mortgage query". If you post a heading such as "Mortgage for separated couple", it will get a better response and will be much easier to find if you need to go back to look for it.


----------

